# Cafe press



## martyn c (Jan 22, 2017)

I have just found that Cafepress have Smokingmeatforum.com merch, has anyone else seen it ?

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+smoking-meat+gifts


----------



## wade (Jan 22, 2017)

I hadn't seen that before - thanks for posting the link. I notice though that the SMF products are from their USA site though - however It seems they will ship to the UK.


----------



## martyn c (Jan 22, 2017)

I think Cafepress are a French based company, I have ordered from them beofre


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 23, 2017)

I have looked at these before, but was unsure of shipping and taxes as I thought it was American


----------



## martyn c (Jan 23, 2017)

smokin monkey

This link is a .co.uk one 

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/


----------



## wade (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes - however when you go to the cart you see that their information centre is in the USA


> Questions? Need help? Call us at (919) 323-4480 and mention Cart ID #162378936


And the "Contact Us" information on the site is also US based.


> Alternatively, you can call us at the numbers below.
> +1-877-809-1659 Toll-Free (US & Canada)
> +1-919-323-4480 International
> 8:00am to 10:00pm EST (GMT-4), Monday - Friday
> 9:00am to 6:00pm EST (GMT-4), Saturday


The £6.50 for economy shipping also suggests that it may not be local.


----------

